# blood when remove canula



## Admin (Jan 6, 2010)

Anyone had blood (and I think insulin?)  bubble out when they remove their canula? Wasn't too happy about that!


----------



## bev (Jan 6, 2010)

Hi Admin,

Yes we have had this - sometimes its when the canula is slightly bent - other times no real reason. I dont think its anything to worry about though.Bev


----------



## Mand (Jan 6, 2010)

Yes, we have experienced this too.


----------



## Emma (Jan 6, 2010)

Admin said:


> Anyone had blood (and I think insulin?)  bubble out when they remove their canula? Wasn't too happy about that!


Hey, yes this has happend to me! Nurse said its because I hut a blood vessel! She has changed my infustion set to a smaller canula and its not happend since!


----------

